

Ask HN: APIs for student hackathon - jessepollak

I'm organizing a hackathon for my school and we are struggling to find a "focus" (API, area, etc).<p>What are some awesome APIs and/or tech areas that you've used in past hackathons?
======
gd9121980
I'd love to learn more about hackathons, please email me if you have some good
info, gd9121980@gmail.com

